# Lost a Wing, still alive.



## CharlesBronson (Aug 29, 2010)

*Crazy accident over the Pampas.*

The wing of a Rans S-9 Chaos piloted by 22-year-old Dino Moline broke off during an air show routine in Argentina, Sunday. Because it was equipped with a Ballistic Recovery Systems (BRS) full-plane parachute system, the pilot survived uninjured. Immediately after the wing snapped off, the pilot activated the full-plane parachute system. The 'chute is normally attached to the airframe such that it would bring the plane down on its gear. In this case, it does appear that the lines were wrapped around the rear fuselage as the aircraft spun, holding the aircraft nose down during the descent and landing. Look closely and you can see the tail surfaces moving as the aircraft descents under canopy. This may represent the pilot's effort to free the line, or it may indicate something else.

Comparing a ballistic 'chute to a normal parachute worn on the body in this case it seems the full-plane parachute was a good choice. Due to the rate of roll induced by the loss of one wing, it appears questionable that the pilot could have escaped the cockpit and saved himself wearing a conventional parachute on his back. Conventional parachutes are not aided by ballistic deployment and may require more altitude to properly open. Had the pilot been wearing a parachute and managed to escape the spinning aircraft without being hit by it, he have simply have impacted the ground under a partially opened canopy. In this case, full-plane parachute FTW.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a8cntPdRtk_


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2010)

That's cool and that pilot was thinking fast! Thanks for sharing


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty amazing! It's the first time I've ever seen one used live.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 29, 2010)

Indeed, is quite a publicity for the Ballistic Recovery Systems (BRS), despite some altitude limitations there are no doubts that the system works and could save a lot of lives.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like it certainly worked that time. I think I would be looking into the type design of that airplane, however. That or proper maintenance. And I doubt the latter is to blame.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 30, 2010)

Really and truly amazing, that kid will live to see another day of flying... Wonder how many other lives coulda been saved with this rig...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 30, 2010)

> Looks like it certainly worked that time. I think I would be looking into the type design of that airplane,



I think the wing breaks in a negative G...is the Rans ready for that ? This made-yourself light aircrafts made my skin crawl.



> Really and truly amazing, that kid will live to see another day of flying... Wonder how many other lives coulda been saved with this rig...



I hope many pilots would live to see another day, the vid in real speed.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8SYYz1myaI_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 30, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Looks like it certainly worked that time. I think I would be looking into the type design of that airplane, however. That or proper maintenance. And I doubt the latter is to blame.



Actually this aircraft is bukit from a kit. Maintenance on aerobatic aircraft is a royal pain for obvious reasons. It should also be investigated wheather or not this aircraft was ever overstressed.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2010)

Interesting to see what caused it but overall whatever caused the accident it is a good advert for the system which could save many lives. He was certainly lucky to have it fitted.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2010)

Here's another guy who lost a wing...... but this one _landed_ safely...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lJy1idHwCc_

Charles


----------



## BikerBabe (Aug 30, 2010)

I bet that's a very happy pilot. 



ccheese said:


> Here's another guy who lost a wing...... but this one _landed_ safely...
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lJy1idHwCc_
> ...




Erm, Charles?
That video is fake.
Please check this video - the maker points out all the errors of the video that you posted, proving it's fake:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5uVaG9k6kw_
There's also some minor differences in the paint on the two planes used in the original video - something with one of the planes having a coloured stripe, which the other planes hasn't got, or something like that.


----------

